

That's only if you want to be a programmer - lwm
http://clipboard.com/clip/LQfctY7eHx-MszqkNa0glH2imr7PUl65poHe
Any more tips in the same vein as this email?
======
cldrope
You're welcome for the self-promotion.

I feel that telling people to just blaze through functional programming is
silly, as completely understanding CS roots (instead of sticking to today's
easy languages) and understanding all the programming paradigms are important.

Good luck with that shamelessly using networks crap. It makes friends I'm
sure.

